# Garage header insulation



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The paper is vapour barrier and if the room at the headers you put in what every you can fit, sometimes there is no room for anything.


----------



## Bones519 (Feb 24, 2019)

There's a little room. But is it necessary?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Bones519 said:


> There's a little room. But is it necessary?


 I really doesn't help a lot, I have seen layers of foam board used to fill it up but often we fill that space with a full sized beam and there is no room.


----------



## Bones519 (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

I filled mine with foam board as Neal mentions... it’s easy enough to do and not expensive..


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Why not insulate ? You insulated the rest of the walls do it now while it is open .


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

You should absolutely insulate those headers! Use a piece of rigid foam board and not fiberglass batts there. You can also use a little canned spray foam to seal the corners if you want to. If you have the canned foam or are willing to spend the $4 for it, get the low expansion window and door version and fill the little gaps around the window framing. 
The reason you want to insulate that gap even though it is small, is because it will otherwise be a thermal bridge from the outside. That little bit of foam breaks the thermal transfer to the outside so it does more than it's low R value would lead you to believe. The window is already a cold spot, so an uninsulated header is going to make it worse, and the void can pull warmer room air in where it will condense on the cold wood giving mold an opportunity to grow. That piece of foam has an R value of maybe 5 which isn't much, but it does make a big difference.
Like Neil pointed out, you don't always get that space, but when you do you should definitely take advantage of it.


----------

